# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  Chân máy nhôm Japan 100%

## Tuanlm

Có hoảng 5 bộ chân máy (nguyên là máy dán keo) của Japan làm bằng nhôm định hình công nghiệp Misumi. KT 930 x 450 x 770. Có 4 bánh xe tải nặng 


giá hung nhôm 3.699.000 vnd/set . Ai lấy tủ điện thì thêm 500k

----------


## Tuanlm

Ai có nhu cầu thì tè le phôn : 09 35 39 31 37

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Nhà bác ở đâu đấy ạ?

----------


## Tuanlm

> Nhà bác ở đâu đấy ạ?



Mình ở Đà Nẵng

----------


## vanlam1102

A Tuanlm, a cho e xin ít thông số kỹ thuật và giá của bộ trượt đi.

----------


## Tuanlm

Bộ đó dùng để lắp máy, ko bán đâu bạn.

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Mình ở Đà Nẵng


  Tiếc quá, mình mãi tít HN, vc ra cũng tốn kém quá... hixx

----------


## ahdvip

cái cây màu đỏ đỏ kia là gì mà nhìn có vẻ ngon nhỉ

----------


## Tuanlm

> Tiếc quá, mình mãi tít HN, vc ra cũng tốn kém quá... hixx


Bao ship SG và HN    :Wink:

----------


## writewin

anh tuấn kiếm đâu ra 3 bộ combo đẹp ghê ^^

----------


## Tuanlm

Bộ đó mua của Chánh đó Thắng




> anh tuấn kiếm đâu ra 3 bộ combo đẹp ghê ^^

----------


## anhxco

> Bộ đó mua của Chánh đó Thắng


Khoang bao nhiêu kg vậy bác?

----------


## Tuanlm

> Khoang bao nhiêu kg vậy bác?


Bạn hỏi bộ trượt đó hả. Không rõ nữa, khoảng tầm 30 kg

----------


## thuhanoi

> Tiếc quá, mình mãi tít HN, vc ra cũng tốn kém quá... hixx


Bác Anh mua thì gửi xe song long ra tiện quá còn gì  :Wink:

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Ui, người quen thì xưng danh đi chứ sao mà biết tớ ở Song Long  :Big Grin:  , Nhìn thì ngon quá mà đang kẹt, nên chưa dám lên tiếng...

----------


## Tuanlm

Tình hình là chỉ còn một bộ. Mấy bộ kia thì người mua ko làm cnc mà mua về làm kệ bếp, bàn ăn. Hic  :Frown:

----------


## vinhvoedu

cái khung nặng tầm mấy kí vậy bác

----------


## Tuanlm

khoảng 30~40kg bạn ah. mình ko rõ, nhưng 2 thanh niên khiêng è cổ  :Smile:

----------


## anhxco

> khoảng 30~40kg bạn ah. mình ko rõ, nhưng 2 thanh niên khiêng è cổ


Bác Tuấn còn nhôm profile tầm 40x40 để lắp máy không ạ, hoặc lạoi nào thích hợp với máy nhỏ cũng đc (máy 3040 thui). có thì cho e ít thông tin và giá cả nhé.
Thanks

----------


## Tuanlm

> Bác Tuấn còn nhôm profile tầm 40x40 để lắp máy không ạ, hoặc lạoi nào thích hợp với máy nhỏ cũng đc (máy 3040 thui). có thì cho e ít thông tin và giá cả nhé.
> Thanks


Mình còn một cái chân máy 40x90, đang định làm cái máy nhỏ chơi nhưng lười quá.

----------


## anhxco

> Mình còn một cái chân máy 40x90, đang định làm cái máy nhỏ chơi nhưng lười quá.


Anh cho e thêm ít thông tin nhé sản phẩm và giá luôn nhé.
Thanks

----------


## Tuanlm

giá 3.5 tr. hình ảnh mình chụp rồi đó

----------


## anhxco

> giá 3.5 tr. hình ảnh mình chụp rồi đó


dạ, em tưởng con nào khác nhỏ hơn, em không dùng nhiều đến thế, bác có xé lẻ cân kí không ạ?

----------


## Tuanlm

> dạ, em tưởng con nào khác nhỏ hơn, em không dùng nhiều đến thế, bác có xé lẻ cân kí không ạ?


\

ko bạn, có nguyên cái chân đó, xé ra thì vụn hết

----------


## anhxco

Bác Tuấn cho e hỏi thêm chút, 2 tấm trên mặt khung là nhôm hay sắt vậy ạ, kích thước bao nhiêu bác?

Thanks

----------


## Tuanlm

bằng sắt phay siêu phẳng chuẩn, nhuộm đen dày 14mm. Kt quên mất rồi.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Bác Tuấn cho e hỏi thêm chút, 2 tấm trên mặt khung là nhôm hay sắt vậy ạ, kích thước bao nhiêu bác?
> 
> Thanks


Hi bác lấy khung đó đi, mình nhón cho bác 2 tấm sắt đó cái lẻ đi

----------


## anhxco

> Hi bác lấy khung đó đi, mình nhón cho bác 2 tấm sắt đó cái lẻ đi


Tấm nì về làm mặt bàn chắc ok bác nhỉ? hi`hi`, cái khung ni mà tầm 2 người mua về cưa đôi ra làm 2 con mini thi chuẩn, mà giờ e đang thiếu lúa quá không kham nổi.

----------


## anhxco

> bằng sắt phay siêu phẳng chuẩn, nhuộm đen dày 14mm. Kt quên mất rồi.


Chắc tầm 35x45 bác hỉ, vừa đẹp với con máy của e đang tinh mần luôn, hichic

----------


## Tuanlm

để mình hỏi lại cho. Hình như họ bán 25k/kg

----------


## anhxco

> để mình hỏi lại cho. Hình như họ bán 25k/kg


HI bác!

sao có 25k/kg, ý bác là cái mặt bàn hay là cái khung ạ? 
Mà cái khung đấy là bao gồm cái mặt bàn như hình luôn hay không có ạ?

----------


## Tuanlm

25k/kg là mặt bàn thép í. Mua cả bộ đc cái khung và 2 tấm thép mặt bàn. Còn thiếu 1 tấm nữa là phủ hết mặt

----------


## anhxco

> 25k/kg là mặt bàn thép í. Mua cả bộ đc cái khung và 2 tấm thép mặt bàn. Còn thiếu 1 tấm nữa là phủ hết mặt


Dạ, rứa bác hỏi giúp e cái mặt thép đấy nhiêu tiền hí, đc thì cho e cái kích thước luôn hí.
Cám ơn bác.

----------

